# Testing for 2nd degree!



## blackbeltbabe_07 (Jan 8, 2008)

In the summer (June or July) I'm going to be testing for my 2nd degree black belt. I'm really nervous because I've heard from the older sensei's that it's a really intense test. Even though it's a long ways from now I'm starting to train right away, does anybody have any advice to help me fine tune my skills?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 8, 2008)

First thing I tell my students is Cardio you can never get enough Cardio, secondly relax and remember to train the way you have been training that is what has gotten you to this point. So many people try to change things up before a test, but remember what you learned prior is what will be on the test.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## blackbeltbabe_07 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks! My cardio definitley isn't the best so I'll make sure to work on that some molre.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 8, 2008)

Starting now is good.  Starting last month is better!  I'm supposed to test for V Dan sometime in mid to late 2009... I've already started training!

Practice _everything_ - in rotation, so you don't miss anything.  

The best way to train cardio for patterns is to practice patterns; the best way to practice cardio for sparring is to spar; etc.  However, other forms of cardio may help with the need to vary your workout.


----------



## Meghann1965 (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't forget to attend classes to help fine tune your skills.
You can sometimes pick up more from a class, even if it's repetitive.  
Congratulations on your Second Dan!!

Meg


----------



## Drac (Jan 27, 2008)

Cannot add to what's already been said....


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2008)

I concur that if it's _intense_, cardio is key!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 27, 2008)

Drac said:


> Cannot add to what's already been said....


 
Work on everything....but don't forget to have fun doin' it:karate:


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm preparing for my Ee Dan as well....and my biggest focus has been to know every requirement "cold."  For example, be able to repeat every Ill Soo Sik and Ho Sin Cul based solely on the random number withou thought, just reflex.  I say this, because I recently watch a Dan Shim Sa and the biggest problem that I noticed were people simply not being sure of the movements - stopping for a few seconds to think, mixing up numbers, etc.  In my federation.....its an open book test, so it is easy to study!


----------



## Diobalikal (Jan 29, 2008)

hi I tested for my 2nd dan last year, it was long and intense. Of course practice and study, but on top of that, as others have sai, cardio. You'll need it. Good luck


----------

